# crabs



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

I put out the traps (about 3) from Walmart and catch plenty of crabs for eating. I use fish heads and scraps for bait.


----------



## camp (Jul 31, 2011)

PG350 said:


> I put out the traps (about 3) from Walmart and catch plenty of crabs for eating. I use fish heads and scraps for bait.





PG350 said:


> I put out the traps (about 3) from Walmart and catch plenty of crabs for eating. I use fish heads and scraps for bait.


thanks...just been watching some goofy and not too informative videos on youtube. Three traps seems affordable. Any problems with theft? Other peoples territories things to avoid etc.?


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Wait for some more replies. I usually set traps in my canal so no theft. Not sure about open water. I have had 15 in one of my traps before just all depends on the day. This time of year I usually just wade the flats and net them. Lots of fun they are swimming all over right now.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Do you like clams? Lots of clams in your area. I live in Punta Gorda and go down to Pine Island sound regularly for clams when water is open.


----------



## camp (Jul 31, 2011)

PG350 said:


> Do you like clams? Lots of clams in your area. I live in Punta Gorda and go down to Pine Island sound regularly for clams when water is open.


seems when ever I am down, spring and fall, there is a water advisory or red tide.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I got robbed three times last week and the last time they stole one of my traps!!!!

that being said .......chicken necks are like candy to the crabs...they love them. 

good luck


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

If your just gonna tinker with it, a 10lb bag of chicken quarters from your local supermarket will work just fine. Other baits would include, chicken necks, pigs feet, fish scraps, canned cat/dog food, fat trimmings from local butcher, road kill, unwanted pets etc.....anything oily, greasy, stinky and meaty. 

For blue crabs, you usually don't have to go far from shore to find them. Grass bottom, mud bottom, sand bottom, around oyster beds and mangrooves/ spartina marsh all are good places to start. Current helps get the scent out. Check traps every 2-3 days. Any longer and they start eating each other. They are certainly one of the meanest creatures on this planet. Watch your fingers. And toes... for that matter 

For stone crabs, hard bottom, rocky bottom, channel edges, oyster bars, and grassy bottom. Same baits will work. Check traps once a week or so. 

Depths will vary. Experiment. Generally speaking, anything deeper than the trap. 

For security purposes, electrical tie raps seem to discourage shitheads Hose rings will work to. I've heard of old timers sticking trebles hooks all along the trap line. Not sure I'd go to that extent though. 

Check FWC website for rules/regs for your location.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

there are "timed" releases so only you and your GPS know where they are.

http://www.neptunemarineproducts.com/galvanic-timed-releases/


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I got robbed three times last week and the last time they stole one of my traps!!!!


If someone does that on the Eastern Shore of Md., they're likely to get shot. They dont play up there....


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Pole Position said:


> If someone does that on the Eastern Shore of Md., they're likely to get shot. They dont play up there....


I just didn't catch em

Yet. 

I think I know who they are.


----------



## camp (Jul 31, 2011)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I just didn't catch em
> 
> Yet.
> 
> I think I know who they are.


thanks for the replies guys. I'm looking forward to giving it a shot in a few weeks. Seems like a pretty good trade....a few chicken necks for some fresh crab.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Before you set that first trap.... make a point of a quick visit to fwc.com to check out the rules for crabbing. They aren't very tough to follow and it's a good idea...


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

And don't forget to get a bag of old bay or zatarans !!!


----------



## camp (Jul 31, 2011)

lemaymiami said:


> Before you set that first trap.... make a point of a quick visit to fwc.com to check out the rules for crabbing. They aren't very tough to follow and it's a good idea...


will do


----------



## camp (Jul 31, 2011)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> And don't forget to get a bag of old bay or zatarans !!!


I buy my Old Bay at sams...in the big box.


----------



## SlowPoke (Oct 29, 2017)

Maryland is where I crab - we use chkn necks, razor clams, bunker, eel, bull lips, a just about anything else. Traps & trotlines are the best methods
On the Chesapeake Bay. Not sure about the pine island area and agree. You should check with FWC.. Good luck and have fun


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I commercial fished for Dungeness crab quite a few winters growing up on the Oregon coast. Most use razor clams and squid for bait but believe it or not the best crab bait is seagulls (highly illegal). Not that I know that 1st hand...


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

2 of the boats I worked on way back when. dungys in the winter and shrimp in the summer.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

We used to run about 6 traps in Louisiana during duck season using duck guts. We got 6-10 dozen every 3 days whether we wanted to eat crab or not. You will be tired of eating crabs long before you are full from eating crabs. I like to hand line them when I only want a couple dozen. Speckeled trout heads out-crab redfish heads by a considerable margin. As far as water is concerned, if the water looks fishy and the trap is submerged, you should catch them.

Nate


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Limit on blue crab traps in Florida for recreational fishing is 5. Traps are easy to set inshore and in shallow water. Stone crab traps are a different design and set in much deeper water. A bigger boat, more expensive traps and more skill are all requirements for stone crabs. Chicken parts will work, but I generally get better results with hunks of mullet or shad. Check traps at least every other day. You can get the best deal on traps at Howard's Flea Market, which is a short drive from Pine Island. Ed's Tackle Shop in Crystal River also has a good selection of traps and supplies. Sometimes Rural King sells traps real cheap, but that's touch and go.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Like Vertigo said, 5 is the limit. Chicken necks and backs is better for hand lines (tough stuff that last. But I use to live on the water 3 houses down from a local crabber and he said in his 30yrs of commercial blue crabbing (traps), fresh or fresh frozen shad or threadfin herring, cut up and lightly crushed in a bucket and add a little menhaden oil was the best thing he found to ring the dinner bell. Mullet was a good alternative if the bait was hard to find.

The side of deeper canals (between docks) or small creeks mouths or small channels (the side of them) will avoid most thieves.

I'd be careful about eating clams around there unless the water is very cold. With all this freshwater we had this year, the bacteria count should be up. Wait for the really cold water to start before harvesting. For me, that means mid Jan till 1st of March. Otherwise, I don't trust it in your area.


----------

